# How to backup Vista - FREE



## datarunner (Oct 30, 2008)

Hi all

i write IT articles and stick them on my site to help people with their pc probs

so heres one on backing up Vista with step by step screenshots

as usual corrections and improvements welcome

vista backup


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Free Drive Cloners/Imagers:

Macrium Reflect
Clonezilla (Bare-metal restoration from image)
Partimage
Dubaron Diskimage
SystemRescueCD
EaseUs Disk Copy (Copies disks or partitions)
XXClone
CloneZilla GParted LiveCD (Complete partitioning and drive imaging/restoration tools)
Partition Saving
PCI CloneMaxx
Drive Image XML
HDClone
DriveClonerXP
Self-Image
copyr.dma (Copies disk with bad sectors for recovery)

Commercial Apps:

[email protected] Disk Image
O&O DiskImage
Acronis True Image Home
Farstone Drive Clone (Drive image, snapshots, file/folder backups.)
EAZ-FIX Professional and Easy Image
Drive Snapshot
ShadowProtect (Also online backups.)
Keriver Image
Avanquest Copy Commander
Paragon Drive Backup
NovaBackup
R-Drive Image
Norton Ghost
HDClone Pro or Enterprise
Terabyte Image for Windows
Terabyte Image for DOS (can directly access FAT, FAT32, and NTFS partitions)
Spotmau Disk Clone & Backup


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

A version of Acronis True Image for drive imaging is still being offered free to Seagate/Maxtor hard drive users through the Diskwizard download here:
http://www.seagate.com/www/en-us/support/downloads/discwizard

It will work on other drives as long as there is a Maxtor/Seagate drive attached and recognized, even by usb.

I've been using it on several computers with XP and win2K and it works well for me.
It also supports Vista.
And it's free!


----------



## littlejay2 (Aug 30, 2007)

how would you back up a home version of windowsxp, can you use a flashdrive.
ty u littlejay2


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

Data Runner, ditch the red border in snip tool, the screenshots will look much better without any border.

Options>Untick "show selction ink after snips are captured"

Nice job otherwise!


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Oh, and don't forget that Vista has a disk imaging module built right into it. Run the Backup & Restore applet in Control Panel and you can make a complete system image that can be restored by the DVD.


----------

